# Hilfe..xxxMundxxx im Handymenü



## Unregistriert (4 Mai 2009)

Ich bekomme auch seit einigen Tagen diese dubiosen Premium SMS z.B. von den Nummern :44440 oder 77759.Nun habe ich seit gestern plötzlich einen neuen Menüpunkt auf meinen Handydisplay,drei x dann einen Mund und dann wieder drei x.Versuche jetzt verzweifelt diesen wieder zu löschen,bis jetzt erfolglos... .Kann mir jemand sagen was das ist und wie ich es wieder wegbekomm?


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe..xxxMundxxx im Handymenü*

es könnte Leute geben, die Dir mehr sagen könnten, wenn sie wüssten, was das für ein Handy ist. Ich selbst gehöre nicht dazu...


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe..xxxMundxxx im Handymenü*

Danke für deine Antwort.
Es handelt sich um ein Black Berry Pearl 8100...


----------



## Reducal (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe..xxxMundxxx im Handymenü*

Schau in die Beschreibung des Gerätes und setze es doch einfach in den ursprünglichen Auslieferungszustand zurück!


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe..xxxMundxxx im Handymenü*

Das geht aus persönlichen Gründen nicht..... .Hat denn sonst niemand eine Idee was das sein könnte?


----------

